# It just doesn't fit :(



## kirinafa (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello all! Not sure if this is the right place, but i need some advice. 

One of my friends is a fursuit maker, and i have been wanting a bodysuit so about a year ago i went ahead and commissioned her to do one. When we went to vancoufur last year she helped me make the duct tape dummy. Time goes on, and and was pretty scared it wouldn't get done in time for RF. She finished it friday night so i was very glad i got to wear it for part of it. Sadly, after wearing it a bit i noticed the arms were too tight and where the extra room for the knees were up too high so my knees were being constricted. The fur ended a few inches below my wrist and ankle. The fur around the top ended around my shoulders, barely hanging on. The zipper in the front was sewn with black thread on white fur, making it very visible. The tail wasn't made according to my ref  and i was told her apprentice made the tail, and she had accidentally cut some fur in a few places. The spots were not air-brushed all the way, and the hole for the tail was very big, leaving room for skin to show. 

I wasn't going to mention any of this to her, because i didn't want to ruin our friendship. Finally some friends convinced me to contact her, and she told me to send it back. I did so, and she told me she fixed everything. I wanted it in time for halloween so i payed her for overnight shipping. After receiving it,  I noticed the spots were airbrushed and the tail was re-done (except its warped really strangely now) the thread on the front is white and she added fur for my shoulders. But it is still extremely tight around my arms and knees/legs, and its still cut off a few inches below my wrist and ankle. I cant bend down, and already my armpit seem has ripped from just putting it on. 

Now my main question: I have no sewing experience, how would i go about adding fur to my arms/legs, make spots for my knees to fit in (its a digigrade), remove fur from my back (because there is so much back there the fur is actually folding) What area do i need to add fur to, to make it so that i can bend down all the way? Would just adding more fur to the legs do it? 

Or, should i contact her again? I am pretty sure i've already upset her.. and since i've sent it to her already.. i have my doubts about her being able to fix it. I just dont want to lose this friendship.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 31, 2012)

Any good fursuit maker should accommodate the commissioner.  Send it back with new measurements.  These things are expensive and should be exactly what the customer ordered.  And if she gets all pissy then boohoo.  Maybe she should get things done right next time.


----------



## Luckiione (Oct 31, 2012)

Well if she still has fur the same color as your fursuit's legs, you could suggest she tear the seam and add a few more inches and smock it with elastic thread. That would entail hand sewing with the elastic thread all around your knee area and in the back of your legs to allow the legs to fit snuggly, while allowing you to move around without worrying about anything snapping. I'd encourage you to try and do this yourself if you think you can, it's not hard, just a bit time consuming but it'll be worth it. I smocked my legs and arms in my partial, it feels like a second skin now. One thing about it though is you need a long pile fur to hide the stitching. If you have a short pile fur you may have to use jewelry elastic, which is thinner, but less visible.

And if she's really your friend, she'll understand you want to be as comfortable as possible in the suit, and she needs to provide that for you. Don't be afraid to ask for what you deserve. if she gave you a discount or she's working on higher priority commissions, understand that, but also tell her you're uncomfortable in the suit and you don't want it to get damaged, ruining all her hard work. If you say it like that she may respect your request more. It's all about how you word things.


----------



## kirinafa (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, i might try that.. and yes it was discounted because we were friends, and i know shes really busy right now with other commissions. I'm more or less looking for advice on how to fix it myself.


----------



## Luckiione (Oct 31, 2012)

Smocking Fur

that's the tutorial I used for my suit, remember you need to add a few inches of fur to the too-tight legs first before you smock, something you'd need a sewing machine to do, but after that if you understand the tutorial you can probably do the rest on your own.

Best of luck to you, hope everything works out!


----------



## Aidy (Oct 31, 2012)

This is such a misleading title, I thought there'd be a story about a really hung guy but no, fursuits

It's _always_ the fursuit threads with the misleading titles


----------



## Nothing (Oct 31, 2012)

anything can fit with enough patience and olive oil


----------

